# Finished Monument



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Yay! This thing is finally done! It's made of 3/4'' MDF and some other scrap wood I had. It has a bit of a personal touch to it. The name on there is my last name and I made the stencil from the headstone of one of my ancestors. It's about 5' tall. Excuse the mess in my garage, I've been doing alot of work in there. Hope you like it, all feedback is welcome.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Turn your head sideways to see them I guess. All the pics from my phone do this. I'll try to fix and repost so it's easier to look at


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats a really nice piece! I like its uniqueness. It will look great at night. Nice job!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very impressive. The green slime is great and the whole thing has some good height to it.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Niiiice


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sweeeeeet


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Very cool! Glad you have water to drink too


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Lunatic said:


> Thats a really nice piece! I like its uniqueness. It will look great at night. Nice job!


Most of my work is like that "hotty" you met at the bar that one time...they look better in the dark!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

MapThePlanet said:


> Very cool! Glad you have water to drink too


Hey, you never know when you will need 18 cases of water. That's what happens when I turn my wife lose in Sam's Club.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Very impressive. The green slime is great and the whole thing has some good height to it.


Thanks! The slimy green stuff is more prominent in the photos than in person, but I was trying to model it after the old headstones you see in Louisianna. Shooting for a real damp, mossy look


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

BTW, I used Hi-Rez's method for aging the candles.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice monument. I love the upright shapes with statues/busts on them. Really add a lot of dimension to a display. Great job!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Kewel


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Ryan Wern said:


> BTW, I used Hi-Rez's method for aging the candles.


I was going to comment on the candles as well...very nice. I need to make myself some this year. The aging on them really adds a nice touch.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> I was going to comment on the candles as well...very nice. I need to make myself some this year. The aging on them really adds a nice touch.


Look up Hi-Rez Designs. His haunts are insanely cool. Check them out on YouTube


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I really like the green, nice job.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

great job, i love the finish and the candles.

Spooky!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. The aging of the pillar and candles is a nice touch. You may want to consider aging the bust a little to match the pillar.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This reminds me of something we need to start doing for our Halloween graveyard - add some stones with height

Well done!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This tombstone is sponsored by Arrowhead Water!

Nice job.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> This tombstone is sponsored by Arrowhead Water!
> 
> Nice job.


HA HA!! More water comments. I knew as soon as I saw that pic that somebody was going to say something about all the water. Like I said earlier, my wife+Sam's Club=NOT GOOD!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Looks good. The aging of the pillar and candles is a nice touch. You may want to consider aging the bust a little to match the pillar.


I was going back and forth on that. I didn't want to mess the bust up by trying to age it. Do you have any suggestions on how to age something like that without making it look cheesy?


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very cool...


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice. It'll look even cooler under some spooky lighting.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice


----------

